# compatibilité PC



## fabmx (24 Janvier 2006)

salut, alors je suis un futur switcheur et je me pose plein de questions...je compte acheter un ibook G4.

jai deja un DD externe sur mon pc et je voulai savoir si il sera compatible avec mon ibook, c-a-d pourais-je l'utiliser comme avec mon pc?

les clés usb que jutilise sur mon pc seront elle reconnuent par le ibook?

jai aussi un appareil photo numerique Nikon sera til reconu?

Je parcours le forum et je vois que pas mal de monde a des probleme avec les ibook 12' et sa fait un peu peur meme si la plupart du tps c'est encore sous garantie...

voila merci


----------



## lexspidey (24 Janvier 2006)

Ca serai bien que tu donne les références des produits que tu souhaite utiliser, parce que dans l'absolu tout ce beau monde fonctionne sur mac


----------



## nobuane (24 Janvier 2006)

Coucou!!!moi je viens de switcher pour un ibook g4 alors je vais faire de mon mieux pour t'aider!

Pour le dd externe j'en ai un aussi, il faut qu'il soit formater en fat32 (quand il est branché a ton pc tu vas dans poste de travail,clic droit sur le dd externe,tu vas dans propriété,et tu regardes a system de fichiers) si c'est du fat32 ca marchera

Pour l'apareil photos je pense que tu as pas de soucis a te faire non plus!!! c'est incroyable,je peux utiliser avec mon ibook,ma freebox en ethernet,mon imprimante hp...ect tout tout tout!!! sans installer aucun drivers:love: tout est tout de suite reconnue!!! une vrai merveille de technologie cette machine là alors n'hésite pas fonce


----------



## fabmx (25 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> Coucou!!!moi je viens de switcher pour un ibook g4 alors je vais faire de mon mieux pour t'aider!
> 
> Pour le dd externe j'en ai un aussi, il faut qu'il soit formater en fat32 (quand il est branché a ton pc tu vas dans poste de travail,clic droit sur le dd externe,tu vas dans propriété,et tu regardes a system de fichiers) si c'est du fat32 ca marchera
> 
> Pour l'apareil photos je pense que tu as pas de soucis a te faire non plus!!! c'est incroyable,je peux utiliser avec mon ibook,ma freebox en ethernet,mon imprimante hp...ect tout tout tout!!! sans installer aucun drivers:love: tout est tout de suite reconnue!!! une vrai merveille de technologie cette machine là alors n'hésite pas fonce



merci , c'est cool si le ibook reconnait la freebox car j'en ai aussi une....mais je comptais garder le pc en ethernet et acheter une carte wifi pour le ibook. les 2 marcherons simultanement? en rentrant un code pour la carte wifi bien sur!

donc pour tous les peripherique le ibook les reconnait comme "nouveau materiel" et il n'y a rien a installer....bien bien bien!!!


----------



## fabmx (25 Janvier 2006)

lexspidey a dit:
			
		

> Ca serai bien que tu donne les références des produits que tu souhaite utiliser, parce que dans l'absolu tout ce beau monde fonctionne sur mac



pour les ref:

-nikkon 4600

-clé usb standar (il n'y a pas de marque dessus)

- DD ext Samsung

voila merci


----------



## fabmx (25 Janvier 2006)

alors lorsque je regarde a systeme de fichier sa me met "NTFS". le probleme c'est que mon disque est bien remplie et que je n'ai nul par pour stoker le tps de formater en fat32.

le ibook peut lire les dossiers (mp3,video,photos) qui sont sur un DD en NTFS ? mais ne peu pas ecrire dessus, c'est sa?

sinon tampis je trouverais un moyen pour formater tous sa!

merci


----------



## nobuane (25 Janvier 2006)

Pour le NTFS je crois que c'est ça aussi mais je suis pas sur...au pire tu stocks tout ton dd externe sur l'ibook et tu reformates le dd externe en fat32...

Pour la freebox mon pc est en usb et je compte mettre l'ibook en wifi mais je te conseil surtout pas d'acheter ta carte wifi freebox chez free:hein:  

car j'ai commandé la mienne début janvier...je l'attend encore quand je les appelle, ils me disent qu'il y en a plus en stock,que les personnes qui ont commandés début décembre les ont toujours pas 

alors moi...je suis pas prête de la recevoir!
je n'ai pas étais débité mais lorsque je leur demande d'annuler ma commande car le délais est trop long et bien ils ne peuvent pas!!! pour annuler la commande il faut que j'attende de la recevoir pour leur renvoyer dans les sept jours ...et ensuite qu'ils me remboursent 

d'ailleurs quand tu commandes sur le site,tu clic sur "commander carte wifi..." ça te dit: "votre commande est bien enregistrée" et c'est tout, pas de mail de confirmation pas de délais rien!!! vraiment nul free la dessus

Je sais pas quoi faire avec cette histoire!!!

retour a l'ibook : tu vas d'éclater  :love:


----------



## fabmx (25 Janvier 2006)

merci bien ,je pourai formater en fat32 avec mon pc?

Pou la carte wifi de la freebox tu me conseile de pas l'acheter chez free mais ou l'acheter? alors...c'est vrai que je te plain pour l'attente, perso ma freebox j'ai mis un mois et demi pour la recevoir....donc c'est vrai qu'avec la multiplication du wifi ils doivent etre en rupture...de carte!:hein:


----------



## nobuane (25 Janvier 2006)

bin il y en a pas mal en vente sur ebay,tu l'auras plus vite et surtout moins chère!!! moi ce qui m'embête de ne pas pouvoir annuler.. j'attend les 31jours réglementaires et après je leurs sort le fameuse article du code de la consommation...


----------



## fabmx (25 Janvier 2006)

bien vu!


----------



## fabmx (25 Janvier 2006)

mai j'y pense comment tu obtiens le code d'accé wifi si ce n'est pas free qui te vends la carte?:rose:


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

Il est sans doute sur la carte elle meme...je pense!!!


----------



## fabmx (26 Janvier 2006)

ok ben je vais me renseigner, merci du tuyau.....


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

mais de rien et tu veras l'ibook c'est


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

fabmx a dit:
			
		

> mai j'y pense comment tu obtiens le code d'accé wifi si ce n'est pas free qui te vends la carte?:rose:


tu veux parler de quel code?


----------



## fabmx (26 Janvier 2006)

lorsque tu as la carte wifi sur la freebox, il faut rentrer un code d'accés pour pouvoir se connecter.puisque maintenant les ordi recherchent les ondes wifi tout seul (quand tu leur demande) il faut un code pour que tu soit le ou la seule a utiliser ton accé internet, a moins que tu n'est envie de faire profiter tous tes voisins!

Dans les université tu a des points wifi a accé libre, pas de code, dès que ton ordi (a ta demande) a trouver le reseau tu peu te connecter.

c'est pour cela que je me demande comment avoir ce code si l'on n'achete pas la carte wifi chez free.

Je vais poser une question dans une autre rubrique pour cela...

Voila!


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

fabmx a dit:
			
		

> lorsque tu as la carte wifi sur la freebox, il faut rentrer un code d'accés pour pouvoir se connecter.puisque maintenant les ordi recherchent les ondes wifi tout seul (quand tu leur demande) il faut un code pour que tu soit le ou la seule a utiliser ton accé internet, a moins que tu n'est envie de faire profiter tous tes voisins!
> 
> Dans les université tu a des points wifi a accé libre, pas de code, dès que ton ordi (a ta demande) a trouver le reseau tu peu te connecter.
> 
> ...


mais non le code tu le configure sur ta freebox...Ca me parait évident c'est pour ca que j'avais un doute....C'est dans l'outils de configuration Web de ta freebox


----------



## fabmx (26 Janvier 2006)

aaaaaaaaaaah, tu le trouve ou l'outil de configuration web? (pas taper)


----------



## .Steff (26 Janvier 2006)

ben tu doit avoir un petit bouquin avec non?
Et tu dois t'y connecter avec une adresse du genre 192.168.0.1 ou 10.0.0.1...Ou alors peut etre que tu passes direct par le site web de free.Je ne sais pas trop pour la freebox.en tout cas la livebox c'est un outil Web


----------



## fabmx (26 Janvier 2006)

Et ben avc la freebox on ne configure pas son code d'accé. le code est envoyé par free sur un courrier en meme tps que la carte wifi. =>je vien d'avoir confirmation (c'etait trop bo pour etre vrai!)


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

sniff je n'ai toujours pas la mienne de carte wifi...c'est chiant ma connexion c'est soit pour mon pc...soit pour mon ibook...et je peux pas mettre les deux en réseau car le fil est trop court (ou alors c'est mon bureau qui est trop long )


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

> Pour la freebox mon pc est en usb et je compte mettre l'ibook en wifi mais je te conseil surtout pas d'acheter ta carte wifi freebox chez free
> 
> car j'ai commandé la mienne début janvier...je l'attend encore quand je les appelle, ils me disent qu'il y en a plus en stock,que les personnes qui ont commandés début décembre les ont toujours pas



Ils étaient en rupture mais là je crois qu'ils commencent à en envoyer.
J'ai reçu la mienne la semaine dernière et mon entourage aussi.


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Ils étaient en rupture mais là je crois qu'ils commencent à en envoyer.
> J'ai reçu la mienne la semaine dernière et mon entourage aussi.



Ouf ça me rassure un peu!!! tu l'avais commandé quand? sinon tu as pas trouvé ça bizarre la commande sur leur site? as de mail de confirmation...on ne peut pas annuler la commande, pas de délais ect... moi très déçue :rateau: 
désolé fabmx je squatte ton topic un tit peu  promis après j'arrête :rateau:


----------



## Dory (26 Janvier 2006)

Commandée il y un moment , c'est vrai que tu n'as rien qui te confirme ton achat en ligne mais lorsque c'est signalé sur ta facture et que le prélèvement a été effectué, tu la reçois dans les jours qui suivent.
Il y a eu beaucoup de demandes et ils n'arrivaient pas à suivre d'après la hotline.


----------



## fabmx (27 Janvier 2006)

c'est vrai que free coté info ils sont pas tops!


----------



## lemaildelaurent (27 Janvier 2006)

Salut FabMx,
Je ne poste pas souvent mais là je pense que je peux apporter de l'eau à ton moulin... Pas de souci, vu ce que tu décris, tous tes périphériques devraient fonctionner sans problème avec l'Ibook G4. De mon côté, la reconnaissance de mon DD externe (Memorex 40Go) a été immédiate (il est en FAT32 mais je ne mettrais pas ma main à couper que ça ne marche pas en NTFS...). Appareil photo, idem : j'ai un D70 qui n'a nécessité aucun driver particulier. Dès le branchement Iphoto se lance et propose l'importation. Pour ce qui est du Wifi, y'a un truc que je ne pige pas dans tes messages : la carte Airport (Wifi) est intégrée dans le Ibook. Pourquoi veux tu en racheter une ? :mouais:
Manipule un peu la machine chez ton revendeur ou dans une grande enseigne (FN_C ?). La première impression est la bonne .
Bon switch !
Laurent.


----------



## fabmx (27 Janvier 2006)

c'est la carte wifi de la freebox que je veux acheter......


----------



## Galatée (29 Janvier 2006)

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi la carte wifi de la freebox, mon ordi ne l'a jamais détectée (j'ai bien passé plus d'une heure avec la hotline, pour qu'ils finissent par me dire : "essayez avec un autre ordinateur, un pc par exemple")...

Donc je l'ai enlevée, et depuis je n'ai pas réessayé. En plus comme une quiche j'ai laissé passer le délai pour leur renvoyer et me faire rembourser.

ca marche bien pour vous ? Il n'y a pas de manip spéciale à faire que j'aurais oublié et que la hotline ne connaît pas ?


----------



## MacJohn (31 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je suis content  de voir que les switchers sont très heureux de leur choix, mais je ne comprend pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas plus tôt, depuis le temps qu'on leurs dit que le Mac c'est mieux .
Pour les périphériques courant je confirme, il commence à être un peu loin le temps de l'incompatibilité. Sinon pour la carte WiFi, j'ai fait la manip pas plus tard qu'hier. Donc à partir de la Freebox et de la carte WiFi Free, il faut d'abord activer la fonction WiFi sur le site de Free (sans insérer la carte WiFi dans la Freebox), c'est la que vous trouverez la clé WEP. Ensuite redémarer la freebox pour qu'elle prenne en compte le réglage, puis insérer la carte WiFi dans la Freebox et la redémarrer. Normalement les voyants de la carte s'allume, c'est gagné . Si vous utilisez plusieurs ordi sur le réseau sans fil, il faut aussi activer la fonction routeur de la Freebox toujours à partir du site Free .


----------



## Galatée (31 Janvier 2006)

MacJohn a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis content  de voir que les switchers sont très heureux de leur choix, mais je ne comprend pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas plus tôt, depuis le temps qu'on leurs dit que le Mac c'est mieux .
> Pour les périphériques courant je confirme, il commence à être un peu loin le temps de l'incompatibilité. Sinon pour la carte WiFi, j'ai fait la manip pas plus tard qu'hier. Donc à partir de la Freebox et de la carte WiFi Free, il faut d'abord activer la fonction WiFi sur le site de Free (sans insérer la carte WiFi dans la Freebox), c'est la que vous trouverez la clé WEP. Ensuite redémarer la freebox pour qu'elle prenne en compte le réglage, puis insérer la carte WiFi dans la Freebox et la redémarrer. Normalement les voyants de la carte s'allume, c'est gagné . Si vous utilisez plusieurs ordi sur le réseau sans fil, il faut aussi activer la fonction routeur de la Freebox toujours à partir du site Free .




Voui, voui. Tout ça, je l'ai fait, ça a l'air très simple comme ça (d'ailleurs ça l'est), mais ça ne marche quand même pas (enfin, ça a du détecter deux fois le réseau pendant cinq secondes...).
Tu as bien de la chance, moi ça ne veut pas fonctionner, et la hotline de Free est assez... disons incompétente pour les MacUsers.  
M'enfin, c'est pas si grave hein, j'ai juste un câble qui court le long des murs de mon salon !

 :love:  :love:


----------

